
Now Ruby(MRI) has dtrace support - r11t
http://svn.ruby-lang.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi?view=rev&revision=26235
======
frodo
This is pretty sweet!. DTrace support was unofficially there for sometime now
(or you could always use FBT), but this makes it much easier for people who do
not want to patch/compile.

------
tmm1
That commit is for YARV, not MRI

~~~
kingkilr
It was my (perhaps incorrect) understanding that at some point int he 1.9.1
timeline YARV was merged into MRI and became the the MRI trunk?

~~~
jayphillips
Nope. Ruby 1.8.x is basically in only maintenance mode. The latest version of
MRI was released in May 2008 (excluding minor patchlevels).

